# Miscellaneous > Database Design >  Many products with many different models

## Skald

Hi,

I am having enormous difficult with a database I am attempting to design. I want to eventually present the data in a table on my website but I am having difficulty. I haven't done any database design work for at least four years. 

There are many different types of products, and those products have many different models (see example: http://www.uemme.com/en/products/buc...bucket-condor/). I want to represent the table shown in the link. 

I thought I would create tables like this: 

Title - composite table (title_id + table_id) - table

Although then I thought I wouldn't be able to distinguish efficiently between the model numbers so I thought I would add an id to the model number. I have been feeling so entrenched by this that I can't think clearly.

Please help!

Thanks

----------

